
2001 Moller G90 M400 Skycar (not-flyable) opening bid on EBay $1M USD - burntrelish1273
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/6/15930812/moller-skycar-flying-car-for-sale-ebay
======
burntrelish1273
Just an FYI that an used Cessna 172 is <$40k USD.

